# HPS bulb queston



## Real78 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a light set up where I can use MH and HPS bulbs. I have not used the system in a long time so I wanted to make sure everything worked and I notice that only the HPS bulb smells like burning electrical has anyone ever had this problem before?

I turned it off for 20min and double checked to see if everything was ok and I could not find anything wrong with the HPS bulb. The bulb is brand new and I have no idea why it would smell like burning electrical.

I checked to make sure it was not something else and notice it was the bulb. Has this happen to you and should I just buy a new bulb.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 10, 2011)

Was there any plastic on the bulb? I have not experienced any smells from my HPS, 
Do you have a reflector? could it be any packaging plastic on it? I had left mine on the wings that attach to a cooltube and didn't notice until it started melting a little.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 10, 2011)

No plastic any where that is what I though as well and I looked at everything and could not find anything. So far it has been running for over 6 hours so I will give it a few more days the smell should be gone by then. I will just keep an extra eye on it.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 10, 2011)

I would order another just in case, if you have the money.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 10, 2011)

is there anything on the bulb like grease/oil  just some sort of residue ? have you checked the wire's in the mogul base ?


----------



## Real78 (Mar 10, 2011)

I will look at the wiring.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Unplug it and see it any of the wires are excessively warm to the touch.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 10, 2011)

BBFan: did that already and did not find any warm wires on anything that is plugged in.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably just dust accumulation- you said you hadn't used it in a long time.

Keep an eye on it- you don't want a fire!  But should be ok.

Be safe!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes I checked the wire's in the mogul base as well. So far no fire so that is a good thing I will wait till tomorrow and run the light for a few hours again.


----------

